# Erie



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

I know it's still 3 weeks away. But whose going? I for one am excited to get back out there and shoot. Taking the kids along and making this one a family weekend.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm going!


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

yep, my family and I are going to. lookin forward to it.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh yeah I'm in!!!!!!!

Sent from my stupid damn phone!!!!!!!


----------



## Wazz13 (Oct 4, 2009)

I will be there for sure!


----------



## shoot3d (Feb 12, 2012)

Will be there for sure!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll be there with the rest of the gang from Hall'sway


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I will be there hope im not sick like i was at bedford it was miserable there


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Please tell me they are changing the courses!!!!!!


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I will be there. I already scheduled days off for all Triple Crown shoots and Worlds. Will probably be using the Thermacell a little more than at Bedford. Hope the weather is as nice.


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Enjoy it.
Eerie was always My favorite of the triple crowns.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

I will not be able to shoot Erie till Saturday I am hoping to get 30 in on Saturday and 10 on Sunday I have a 30ft camper so some one save me a spot in the field I will be getting their late Friday night I will try not to make to much noise when I get their my truck is a diesel and it is a bit noise y.I never had a problem before going on Thursday but I have a New boss and he is anti bow,gun and anything to do with hunting so I am pretty much screwed he said that shooting my bow is not a good reason to have off I used my 2 sick days to go to Bedford and got a letter for going he saw my score on the internet.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

You pull that camper right in, I've had to do several times in the past!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I will be there. Hopefully I can shoot even or better and qualify if I'm luckey. It's off to Ohio after that......


----------



## PSEX-Force (Jun 26, 2011)

Ill be there for sure! Requested off for it and worlds months ago LOL


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

My family and I will be there camping on site in the old popup camper just like Indiana, can't wait.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow I don't think he has any right toknow what your taking off work for. Its America isn't it? I would tell him to go pound it.


3Darchr said:


> I will not be able to shoot Erie till Saturday I am hoping to get 30 in on Saturday and 10 on Sunday I have a 30ft camper so some one save me a spot in the field I will be getting their late Friday night I will try not to make to much noise when I get their my truck is a diesel and it is a bit noise y.I never had a problem before going on Thursday but I have a New boss and he is anti bow,gun and anything to do with hunting so I am pretty much screwed he said that shooting my bow is not a good reason to have off I used my 2 sick days to go to Bedford and got a letter for going he saw my score on the internet.


----------



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

I know I am excited to get back out there!!!!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

3Darchr said:


> I will not be able to shoot Erie till Saturday I am hoping to get 30 in on Saturday and 10 on Sunday I have a 30ft camper so some one save me a spot in the field I will be getting their late Friday night I will try not to make to much noise when I get their my truck is a diesel and it is a bit noise y.I never had a problem before going on Thursday but I have a New boss and he is anti bow,gun and anything to do with hunting so I am pretty much screwed he said that shooting my bow is not a good reason to have off I used my 2 sick days to go to Bedford and got a letter for going he saw my score on the internet.


You need a new boss. Who exactly does he think he is anyway.....?


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

hope to go friday early and shoot all 40.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Wow I don't think he has any right toknow what your taking off work for. Its America isn't it? I would tell him to go pound it.


Exactly!


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Hoping to do better in the old geezer hunter class in erie..


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

3Darchr said:


> I will not be able to shoot Erie till Saturday I am hoping to get 30 in on Saturday and 10 on Sunday I have a 30ft camper so some one save me a spot in the field I will be getting their late Friday night I will try not to make to much noise when I get their my truck is a diesel and it is a bit noise y.I never had a problem before going on Thursday but I have a New boss and he is anti bow,gun and anything to do with hunting so I am pretty much screwed he said that shooting my bow is not a good reason to have off I used my 2 sick days to go to Bedford and got a letter for going he saw my score on the internet.


Someone needs to put a knot on your bosses head and a foot in his butt.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Wow, if I used sick days to go to a bow shoot I would just be happy I still had a job (if my boss found out)!!


----------



## bowhunter174t (Jan 24, 2011)

is it possible to get all 40 in on one day, I would really like to make but only be able to go on sat.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

bowhunter174t said:


> is it possible to get all 40 in on one day, I would really like to make but only be able to go on sat.


Shouldn't be a problem as long as you get started early. I'm planning to shoot all 40 on Friday. I've done it several times before.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

bowhunter174t said:


> is it possible to get all 40 in on one day, I would really like to make but only be able to go on sat.


My buddy got all 40 at Bedford on Friday last year so I have to believe it can be done at Erie for you. Get there early is all......good luck..

Sent from my stupid damn phone!!!!!!!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

You can get all 40 in on Saturday just be warned that it might make for an extremely long day depending on what class you shoot and what courses they put you on.


----------



## crawford1982 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll be there i have to shoot all 40 on friday so i can come home and go back to work!!


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

shooting all 40 on friday like i did in bedford, one of these days ill be able to relax the whole weekend.


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Just made plans to go on Saturday with a couple friends from the club. I won't be shooting but I do look forward to taking it all in. Good luck to everyone that is participating :happy:


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## PAbowhunter86 (Oct 10, 2005)

I will be there! Ready to shoot and a little nervous at the same time. I live in Erie so I will shoot whatever the group wants to. For the Campers make sure you bring warm clothing it can get into the 50's still.


----------



## troxautoserv (Apr 20, 2009)

I suppose he cuddles on the couch with a good book for fun. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

looks like I will make this one.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I WILL BE THERE ON FRIDAY GOT ROOM AT HAMPTON INN WILL BE A FUN WEEKEND:wink:


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

brownstonebear said:


> yep, my family and I are going to. lookin forward to it.


Hey BSB hope to c an meet u an ur family in erie. Have ur wife bring her bow an maybe she an i can find a spot to do some practice shooting together


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

BOWdacious1 said:


> Hey BSB hope to c an meet u an ur family in erie. Have ur wife bring her bow an maybe she an i can find a spot to do some practice shooting together


Sounds good. PM ya


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Man wish I could make this I live in Somerset PA and wife needs our car with the kids. I used to live in Eire till 92'' wish I still lived there.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I cant wait hopefully we havwe good weather


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

It wasn't easy but I've decided to skip Erie and World's so I can shoot the ASA Classic. It wasn't an easy decision but I haven't judged a target this year. I had a lot of fun shooting K45 at the ASA Kentucky shoot with a tiny amount of modest success, just enough to inspire.


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll be there. All 40 on Saturday!


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

I have a car full coming down...same as every year....looooooove Erie


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Won't be there.....It's ASA for us from now on, we're done....Heading to Alabama in August for the Classic. Gonna miss everyone!


----------



## sonsguide (Dec 16, 2008)

Ill be there shot 7 up in Bedford and hope to do better in Erie


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

i will say even though it can be muddy and the skeeters are big enough to make sasquatch cringe Erie is my fav place to shoot of the IBO events. lots of great folks up there and nice grounds.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ky hammer said:


> i will say even though it can be muddy and the skeeters are big enough to make sasquatch cringe Erie is my fav place to shoot of the IBO events. lots of great folks up there and nice grounds.


Good luck up there Tim and have fun. I had planned on going to Erie and the World's but I've caught the K45 fever.
I spoke to Todd at the shoot in Kentucky this past weekend.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Good luck up there Tim and have fun. I had planned on going to Erie and the World's but I've caught the K45 fever.
> I spoke to Todd at the shoot in Kentucky this past weekend.


Hay Kent is your wife going to let you come to Illinois now. Lol
Hope to see you there. Enjoyed shooting with you in KY.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Archerbruce said:


> Hay Kent is your wife going to let you come to Illinois now. Lol
> Hope to see you there. Enjoyed shooting with you in KY.


Heck, I'm not convinced *I* want to drive 12.5 hours to Illinois!......... :embara: I insist on being sure I want to do something before begging the wife for permission.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

If your shooting on top of the hill, better have a therma cell AND good spary! If you listen, you can actually hear the skeeters blow a trumpet and scream buffet!


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

you got that right Jerry thats the only place in the world i have saw water standing on the side of a hill lol... Kent i aint gonna be able to make the trip up there dont look like, had surgery for colon cancer on may 3rd and just now getting back to being able to shoot much. gonna try a local shoot this weekend see how that does. good shooting down in London btw.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Skeeters have not been bad at all this year. I only live 30 minutes from erie


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ky hammer said:


> you got that right Jerry thats the only place in the world i have saw water standing on the side of a hill lol... Kent i aint gonna be able to make the trip up there dont look like, had surgery for colon cancer on may 3rd and just now getting back to being able to shoot much. gonna try a local shoot this weekend see how that does. good shooting down in London btw.


Take care of yourself! By the way, I know two men that had a tough go with colon and/or rectal cancer but they've really done very well. Not that it was easy.......... One is now happily raising his young kids. The other rode horses and trained bird dogs for 25 years after treatment/surgery. The old buzzard (80+ years old) still fools with bird dogs.


----------

